# TCM 100 watt Tube Top



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have heard nothing but bad things about TCM's build quality but I am in the market for a cheap backup amp and I actually like the tone I get from the Tube Top. But, I am wondering if anyone can give me any background info on the amp and the company and also maybe let me know a few things that I can do to make it a better quality amp that might last me a while. All in all, it actually has some decent tone, I just want it to work when I need it to.

Thanks!:rockon2:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Never heard of this company. What kind of sound and what kind of dollars are you looking to hear/spend for this backup amp. There are tonnes of good choices out there, many are actually reliable.

Matt


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I can get this one for about $180, it sounds great but I really can't find any info on the amp at all and I would like to know what I am dealing with here. Maybe the build quality is'nt the greatest but if I put a couple of bucks into it maybe it can be a little stronger.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

From what you have written, I assume that you read what has been said about them in other forums.

Did you want to consider rebuilding it with alternate/more vintage construction approaches? (e.g., turret board /eyelet board)

Dave


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Not to be overly blunt, but this forum and many others are packed with folks who bought cheap tube amps only to spend as much or more swapping tubes, speakers and components. You say you can get this amp for $180. How much more are you willing to spend? There are very good deals out there these days on tube amps. They've come back in favour with players in the last 10-15 years. So it's not surprising that as needs change from player to player, more tube amps are availlable in all shapes and sizes.

These prices are in Canadian $$

http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Amps/Tube+Amps/

http://shop.ebay.ca/items/_W0QQ_nkwZusedQ20tubeQ20ampsQQ_armrsZ1QQ_dmdZ2QQ_fromZ

Shawn :smile:


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I understand what you are saying Rugburn, but the amp actually sounds great and I like it. I don't want opinions right now, I want any info on the amp and or company that people can offer me. In my opinion, the amp is awesome tone wise and cosmetically, I just want to know what I can do to make it last longer and work when I need it to, while not spending too much money.

As for what you were saying Greco, that is what I would like to do to a certain extent, but my knowledge in this field is limited, very limited. I really just want to know if anyone ever owned one, what problems they had, and what they did to rectify the problems (if anything at all).


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Someone is selling this one locally on usedottawa.com. Hopefully one of the amp gurus will chime in shortly, but I can't see $250 OBO buying you a lot of quality in a tube amp.

http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/8486587


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya, that is one of two that I am looking at. A buddy of mine has one as well.:smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

JimiGuy7 said:


> I understand what you are saying Rugburn, but the amp actually sounds great and I like it. I don't want opinions right now, I want any info on the amp and or company that people can offer me. In my opinion, the amp is awesome tone wise and cosmetically, I just want to know what I can do to make it last longer and work when I need it to, while not spending too much money.



http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=523819

This is about all I could find regarding this amp, other than the aformentioned sales listed. With all due respect, if your knowledge of this kind of electronics is "very limited", than be prepared to spend *too much money*. The most expensive parts in a tube amp's circuit (as with most amps) are the transformers. I'd bet my bottom dollar that the trannys in this amp are very, very low quality. If you want to protect them, you will have to seriously beef up the guts on this amp. A 100 watt tube amp is no joke when it comes to plate voltages. In all likelihood the values of the components are only satisfactory. Meaning they can tolerate normal operation, but could easily fail if rectifiction problems or malfunctioning output tubes arise.

Shawn


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool, thanks man. I read on that link you sent me that amps use Hammond transformers, that does'nt mean much to me but it might mean something to you. Does that make it sound any stronger to you? The biggest thing to remember here is the fact that this amp is going to sit, and sit, and sit until my main amp, hopefuly never, decides to breakdown on me. I mean, if this ever happens to my main amp and I get 2 shows or more out of this amp, then, in my mind, it has paid for itself. But I do understand what you are saying about me having to spend too much to beef it up as apposed to the right amount on a decent amp. But, what can I get that has a gain knob, is at least 50 watts, is tube and still sounds good for around the $300 mark? Slim pickings.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you're going to get a backup amp, at least get a good backup amp.

Unless you find a killer deal on a used peavey classic 50, your chances of finding a good 50W tube amp are very slim indeed.

Here's what i'd do: up that budget to $500, aim for 30W, and go nuts.

What tones do you need? what styles do you play?

also, i'm 20 minutes away from you


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

TCM was the house brand for Ottawa's Continental Music - they pushed them pretty hard... Admittedly, their business ethics were kind of sketchy... TCM supposedly stands for "trademark Continental Music" or the 'T' stands for "Truglio" (or some Italian last name). I have no idea where/when they were manufactured and can't say I ever took the time to try one... Company may still be around here having moved locations and down-sized, renamed Intercontinental Music or something... If ya can, take the amp to a knowledgeable tech and have them look under-the-hood...


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

BUDDA, what did you have in mind. I play modern hard rock and I need some that can dirty up my clean and also has a great drive channel. Here is a link to our band:

footsoldierband.com

rwe333, thanks for the info. That is what I was looking for, what do you mean by they pushed them hard and the store was sketchy?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Hate to say this but they were built in the UK...likely by Vox.
They had their issues but nonetheless a decent sounding amp.

If you looked at the TCM & Sanox electric guitars, most were built by Matsumoku...

So as bad a reputation the store had, they just basically imported product under their own brand name...


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool, I agree the amp sounds amazing for the price and it does'nt look half bad either. Probably built by VOX eh?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You asked about Hammond transformers earlier. 

They are a well respected Canadian company (they have a large factory in Guelph, Ontario ...where the business originally started). They make many lines of products for the electronics/electrical industry.

However, even though Hammond might have made the transformers, the amps might have been built/spec'd with undersized transformers in an attempt to keep costs down.

Dave


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

JimiGuy7 said:


> rwe333, thanks for the info. That is what I was looking for, what do you mean by they pushed them hard and the store was sketchy?


They "pushed them hard" in so much that the salesmen worked hard to sell the TCM labelled merchandise over other in-stock gear (Boogie, etc.)... 
The store had some legal run-ins w/ some of the other local retailers and they pushed pretty hard to lock customers into payment programs, etc... Just an odd vibe all 'round. 
But, I never tried the TCM brands and there could well be some gems there... I don't dispute that some were built in the UK at reputable factories... I just don't know. 
I can't say I ever had any big hassles w/ the store and I had friends that worked there, though admittedly directed my business elsewhere. 
So, YMMV...
Hammond x-formers? Arguably the best in the biz then/now (vintage Traynors have Hammond iron).


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great, thanks for all of th help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd save up $650 and look for a used mesa DC-5, DC-3 or F30. Proper EQ'ing and a boost and you're in high gain heaven - take out the boost and you can play everything else.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's what I know about the TCM amp you have.
TCM was mostly crap. Continental music would buy whatever and slap their name on it. The one exception to this was your amp. They were actually made by Laney. Why Continental made this exception is a mystery. Perhaps they got a good deal on them as they were renowned for taking cheap crap and marking it up by a huge margin. From what I know, there was only one model in this line offered by TCM. However, due to the bad perception people have of TCM, they can be had at a bargain....hope this helps:smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Here's what I know about the TCM amp you have.
> TCM was mostly crap. Continental music would buy whatever and slap their name on it. The one exception to this was your amp. They were actually made by Laney. Why Continental made this exception is a mystery. Perhaps they got a good deal on them as they were renowned for taking cheap crap and marking it up by a huge margin. From what I know, there was only one model in this line offered by TCM. However, due to the bad perception people have of TCM, they can be had at a bargain....hope this helps:smile:


From a previous thread, it was identified that my Doobie amp was also sold by Continental Music and falls firmly into the "mostly crap" camp. I can now confirm that its "100% crap". Heres the post for your amusement:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=145538&postcount=2


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> From a previous thread, it was identified that my Doobie amp was also sold by Continental Music and falls firmly into the "mostly crap" camp. I can now confirm that its "100% crap". Heres the post for your amusement:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=145538&postcount=2


That was the free curb amp was it not? Hey! Free is always good:smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

greco said:


> You asked about Hammond transformers earlier.
> 
> They are a well respected Canadian company (they have a large factory in Guelph, Ontario ...where the business originally started). They make many lines of products for the electronics/electrical industry.
> 
> ...


THe cost of a good power and output transformer from Hammond would be well over $180. You've got to take that into account. Well respected brand names in tube amps still put out junk, especially under a different name. But hey, if it sounds good and you like it that's what matters. Here's a link to Hammond's site. Maybe you can see what the specs are for your trannys, then you'll have a better idea of what your dealing with.

http://www.hammondmfg.com/guitarLine.htm

Shawn :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If Laney built this amp, you are good to go. Laney's from the late 80's and early 90's were tanks.

matt


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

and a 100W AOR isn't that pricey either.

don't skimp on gear. If your backup amp isn't a good amp, then you have a higher chance of that one dying on you right after your main amp does.

Spend the extra money on a quality unit, and gig without fear.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Budda said:


> and a 100W AOR isn't that pricey either.
> 
> don't skimp on gear. If your backup amp isn't a good amp, then you have a higher chance of that one dying on you right after your main amp does.
> 
> Spend the extra money on a quality unit, and gig without fear.


If he buys a series one Laney AOR he'll find his other amp is relegated to backup status pretty quickly. kqoct


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I left a 100w TCM tube head just like that in an Ottawa basement when I moved to BC, I wonder if that's my old amp?

never really got to try it out, always wondered what the deal was with them...it was a PCB if I remember correct


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

Laney being the maker of the TCM's doesn't suprise me, when I first saw that pic I thought of my Laney Protube. Actually, it looks almost identical to my protube 50, it's an early 6 knob. the switches and jacks are opposite, but even the cosmetics are almost bang on.
now, if that's the case, it'll sound like a slightly-raunchy JCM800... could be a good thing 
but... single channel, no switching, etc etc. might be just what you need as a backup though.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I decided to go with the general consensus here, and I will not be buying the TCM. I am going to save up some cash and go with a Cieratone JCM 800 2203 HW, it costs a lot more but in the end it will be a better back up, more reliable. Ya, I know, I know, you guy's were right, I appreciate the input from all of you.

:bow:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nice choice!

If you're looking for guys to jam with, i'm in the area


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Here's what I know about the TCM amp you have.
> TCM was mostly crap. Continental music would buy whatever and slap their name on it. The one exception to this was your amp. They were actually made by Laney. Why Continental made this exception is a mystery. Perhaps they got a good deal on them as they were renowned for taking cheap crap and marking it up by a huge margin. From what I know, there was only one model in this line offered by TCM. However, due to the bad perception people have of TCM, they can be had at a bargain....hope this helps



That's what it was...Laney...

I also remember seeing some of the TCM combos had VOX silkscreened on the back of the amps.
Some had a TCM label stuck on to cover up the VOX...Not sure if there ever was a connection or not with Vox & Laney...

I actually picked up a Laney Pro-Tube AOR-50, 8 knober a while back...This thing can do JMP, JCM and has a cascading preamp channel that gets real nasty.

















Laney also had a 6 knobber which were also supposedly JMP like...they or it's early vertical inputs predecessor might have been the basis for the TCM, may have been a minor board respin...???


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I saw a nice deal on a laney AOR a while ago, wouldnt have minded that 2nd amp but $$ lol


----------



## claude blondin (May 23, 2009)

*TCM 100 watt head*

I just recently picked up a 100 watt TCM head .The reason is that it is a Laney,and a steal at that price.The volume is BRUTAL and the tone is good.There isn't any info on the net,not even a cross reference ,so any info that anyone can supply would be welcome.I did take it out of the cab,and it is well built and simple in design.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Claude! Glad to see you made it on here:smile:


----------



## claude blondin (May 23, 2009)

*TCM 100 watt head*

These amps were built by Laney,and from what understand ,it was probably the only good amp with the TCM name.BTW,i bought the amp on used Ottawa for 200.00,and I feel that it was a great purchase.Very heavy using 4xEL34's.The build quality is good and the tone is also good.


----------

